# Abu Dhabi - Jebel Ali



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Well... I've been made an offer in Abu Dhabi.

One problem is somewhere to live. (more will be following!)

My prospective emloyer has suggested living in Jebel Ali and commuting to Abu Dhabi...???

Another point to consider is that depending on workload I may move to their Dubai office - meaning I'd have to commute the other way!

I've always lived inner city, but now have a dog, so would be looking for a villa anyway.

Is this too far?

Will I be banging my head against a windshield within a month?

If I had to go to Dubai would it be the end?

Is Jebel Ali a nice place?


Any comments/help would be appreciated!


P.s I HATE COMMUTING!!!! (but will accept it.)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The journey time from Jebel Ali to Abu Dhabi is approx just over an hour, more if there is an accident!

Jebel Ali village is supposedly nice although I've never been there. The Green Community is a nice place, I wished my boss had put me there which was closer to my office in JAFZ!!

Good luck!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> The journey time from Jebel Ali to Abu Dhabi is approx just over an hour, more if there is an accident!
> 
> Jebel Ali village is supposedly nice although I've never been there. The Green Community is a nice place, I wished my boss had put me there which was closer to my office in JAFZ!!
> 
> Good luck!



I was a resident of Jebel Ali village for years, and Im afraid, as of 31st August, all residents had to leave, as all 300 villas are being demolished. ( low rise apartments etc are being built instead)

Green Community is closest to Abu Dhabi. Very nice, but pricey.
You couls also look at Discovery Gardens next to Ibn Battuta (studio, 1 + 2 bed apartments), also Garden View Villas near Ibn Battuta ( quite pricy again).

Your journey to Abu Dhabi could take anywhere from 45 mins- 1 1/2 hrs (depending on where you leave from, and how far into AD you have to travel to. ) Add a lot more time if there has been an accident or its raining/foggy.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, *S*, just remembered that JA village was being demolished! DOH!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sorry, *S*, just remembered that JA village was being demolished! DOH!!!


Thats alright...Im sure you have more important issues in your life at the moment!
How is the job hunting going - or are you still in holiday mode?

Twas a sad day when we left the village - another part of Dubai's history gone ( and with it the last area with affordable housing !!)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm good, thanks, *S*, still keeping in touch with friends I made in Dubai and missing the place very much! I'm busy with family and friends, back to Spain for 3 weeks soon to clean my villa (deep joy!) and possibly in the New Year, I may be working in Afghanistan.

Yes, sad to see another part of old Dubai go, thats progress for you, unfortunately. 

Hope you're keeping well!


----------

